# Deputation letter



## Aksi (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi,

Has anyone come across this declaration in their deputation letter (working for an Indian IT company on 457):

"You shall not seek any change in status of residence in Australia and shall be required to return to India on completion of your assignment"

Does this mean you cannot apply for residency?

Regards,
-Aksi


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

It is an employment clause. Nothing to do with being allowed, more they dont want you to so have put that clause in. What they could or would be able to do should you find another sponsor or apply for PR independently is not much really.


----------



## livetolove (Sep 19, 2013)

Aksi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone come across this declaration in their deputation letter (working for an Indian IT company on 457):
> 
> ...


I had a similar clause on mine and spoke to my HR folks, they're okay as long as you don't get an Australian passport. Getting an Australian passport has implications for your job in India, and since you're mostly on an "intra-company" transfer contract, this can then affect the employment contract they have with you in Australia. (Edit: But mostly it has to do with your job in India, I _think _they might be able to get you a new contract in Australia)

Fortunately (or unfortunately) my assignment on the 457 got over before I could file for PR!


----------



## Aksi (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks Shel..That was helpful..


----------



## Aksi (Aug 22, 2013)

@LivetoLove - Thank you


----------

